# can't change font on book? (paperwhite)



## bsabiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi I just got my paperwhite, and I can't change the font on the first book I am reading.  It's a library checkout book -- Philip K Dick "A Crack in Space".  It is stuck on Helvetica, seems like. 

I tried another book and can change the font on it.  So, what is the deal?  I was reading the same book on umm my Kindle Touch earlier today before the paperwhite arrived, and I can change the font for it on the Touch.  Seems like a bug?  

Also, am bummed that you CAN'T turn off the light completely.  And you can't swipe to change the chapters.  The people making these things always take two steps forward and two steps back it seems.

Bob


----------



## bsabiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Seems to be library books that don't allow their fonts to change on the paperwhite.  I have two books checked out from my library, and they both appear in helvetica, which cannot be changed.  It sucks.  I am able to change the fonts of both these books on my Kindle Touch.


----------



## bsabiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Until they fix this (if), I found that you can use Calibre to convert the book and now I can change the font.  Whew.  Now if I could only get the light to turn off.  People that say it isn't noticeable are lucky.


----------



## mkdunkin (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm having the same problems with some of the books that I've purchased. Just talked to someone in Kindle CS and they are sending a report to the developers.  Apparently, I'm not the first to call with this issue.  The person I spoke with will be back with me on Friday (she's off till then) and then she'll call with an update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had one book so far that I couldn't change the font on, and it definitely is somthing that has been reported previously to CS.  If anyone has a book with this issue, they should contact CS.  I would thiink an email would be sufficient for this issue.

I'm very surprised that they removed the capability to swipe to change chapters.  I tested it with a book I knew to have that capability built in on the KT and there's no doubt.  Again, those who miss this feature or even just think it's a good feature even if they themselves don't use it (like me) should contact CS to let them know.  EDIT:  It may be that they had a lot of people contact them who were confused when swiping up or down changed the chapter; I know it's a question we would get here occasionally.

And finally, I know that I sound like a broken record, but if you want to be able to turn the light off completely, you should contact CS about it.  I don't much care myself, and don't know if it's possible, but Amazon can't fix a problem they don't know exists.

mkdunkin, let us know what you find out!

Betsy


----------

